# optical to coaxial problems



## gamihal (Dec 11, 2010)

My TV has optical outputs and my surround sound only has coaxial inputs.... i bought a optical to coaxial converter and the appropriate cables but when i hook it up nothing comes through the speakers.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Are you sure you have the audio output turned on? With many TV's you need to go into the menus and activate that function.


----------



## gamihal (Dec 11, 2010)

appreciate the thought but thats not it.... went into my audio settings and there is nothing that allows me to change it to optical


----------

